# A gollie ?



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep ... Sorry but someone today told me they are getting a Gollie ?>?
I Googled it .. A Collie and a Golden.. I long for the days when they were called mutts and people were happy with that .
And really there is no dignity with a breed name like Gollie !!!!!
I guess a Colden would be awful too !!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Now wait a minute, Mr. C is a Gollie and a very beautiful one at that! But I don't think he was purposely bred that way, he came from a shelter so we'll never know for sure. But I do not think it's right to mix breeds like this and sell them as designer dogs. Just an expensive mutt if you as me. (and I do not mean "mutt" in a bad way)


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't believe a mutt is a bad term. I just don't understand why we have to rename everything . Part of the reason is that I will never remember every new name they give to breeds. 
Truthfully, I though a Gollie would be a sweet smart loving naturing mix.. I had a Gollie growing up ! She was the best ... Lived a long life !
They paid for their Gollie.... under 200 but still ..


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

when being loving give their mutt a designer name, it's great;
I truly dislike it when a person seriously tells me about their purebred _poo, _puggle, etc. I like it when someone calls their dog a poodle mix.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Hopefully it's just a case of someone making the best of an accident. You know, tack on a designer name and charge more and they're able to place all the puppies as opposed to trying to adopt out "a mixed breed"... 

NOT to compare the dogs to furniture but I remember when I was a kid and my parents would get a new couch they'd put the old one out with a sign that said "Couch $50" instead of "Free" because no one would take it with the free sign but once it had the $50 sign someone would always come by and steal it.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

KatieandAngie said:


> Hopefully it's just a case of someone making the best of an accident. You know, tack on a designer name and charge more and they're able to place all the puppies as opposed to trying to adopt out "a mixed breed"...
> I am hoping for the same thing... I really would have considered one.. I loved our colie mix she was so sweet and smart .


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

"NOT to compare the dogs to furniture but I remember when I was a kid and my parents would get a new couch they'd put the old one out with a sign that said "Couch $50" instead of "Free" because no one would take it with the free sign but once it had the $50 sign someone would always come by and steal it. "

how true, how true.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Did someone say Gollie? 

I had someone at the park yesterday ask me where she could buy a Gollie....ummm...the pound???? 

It is true....unlike the majority of the dogs on this forum my boy is a mutt...but, if you will allow, a SUPER MUTT!!!!  I hope BYB don't intentionally breed these two dogs together when the pounds/shelters are so full of loving dogs deserving of second chances.

(Thanks SM for taking up for my beautiful boy though I'm sure the OP didn't mean any harm).


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Found this pic of a golden/collie mix - love the ears:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> Found this pic of a golden/collie mix - love the ears:


 
OMG... that poor dog, if not already, will be crippled soon... :no:


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm not getting a good feeling from that picture. Actually, makes me sad.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

My George was a golden/collie mix. He was AWESOME. Every Golden behavior, w/a few collie traits thrown in. Great with kids and other animals. Herded w/no nipping. ;-) He was a big boy around 85 lbs, deep red with more hair, since he had the collie double coat mane and feathers. A very dignified gentleman. Found him at the ASPCA in Houston when he was 9 mos. old. 

I don't think he would have appreciated being labeled a "Gollie". Almost sounds stupid, and he definitely wasn't.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess that some people my call Dory a goldador. I call her a lab / golden mix. I'll never know for sure if she was from an accidental breeding or someone trying to make designer dogs. I couldn't do without her, but it's obvious the person who bred her didn't care a lick for her since he dumped her and her sister on the side of the road.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I LOVE Gollies, in fact I intentionally got two Gollies, but we prefer to call them Water Collies and my parents also had a Gollie! They all were rescues though and Duffy turned out to be a Golden Sheltie mix. They are my favorite mixed breed, They are very sweet, smart, more protective than Goldens, a bit more delicate and very barky!

Elmo was not as athletic as my Dexy and did not like water, sorry for the picture, it was my favorite and I scanned it after it was on my cork board for years.

















Elmo my parents dog












My beloved Doonie. Doonie was a great athlete. He swam and could jump anything which was also his downfall. He jumped a four foot fence after a deer and was hit by a car.










My Duffy boy. He would prefer to be a couch dog, but he has to be with Selli and me so he gets a lot of walking. He does walk rather stiffly but both his hips and his elbows have X-rayed O.K.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> Found this pic of a golden/collie mix - love the ears:



I am with PG. No way that dog is healthy. Some of the pics other mixes (please do not take offense, I refuse to use Gollie) are beautiful dogs though, especially Doonie. 

We have a smooth coat (short hair) collie in Tucker's obedience class. She is a sweetheart, but boy is she built completely different than Tucker! We trade dogs in class from time to time, and I usually end up with her. I cannot get over how long and narrow her muzzle is! Her eyes are so tiny and close set. Sooo different from Tucker. Such delicate features. I can totally understand how breeding a golden to a collie would not be a good thing.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a little humor to ad to this....My father-in-law has a Collie. She never shuts-up! She barks and barks and barks and barks! His neighbor has a Golden that is a Chronic Hole-digger. The neighbor told my father-in-law he would go insane if he had to listen to that all day and all night. My father-in-law told him he would go insane if he had so many holes in his yard. My point to the little story is....that would be the two traits I would end up with. LOL!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm the same i'm sick of people saying i own a purebred labradoodle or a purebred maltese shitzu etc. I then say yeah how much did you pay for this purebred labradoodle i paid $1200, Then i'm like you got ripped off big time a labradoodle is a labrador cross poodle you brought a mutt. Even tho they still believe it to be purebred at least i got to say what i wanted to say to them in a polite way. I also hate it when vets recomend people to buy these so called designer dogs and claim there healthier then purebreds.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> OMG... that poor dog, if not already, will be crippled soon... :no:


Are you saying this because of the straight stifled legs? Makes me nervous when you talk like this PG because you know my boy has them too. *putting even more money away for potential leg/hip problems in the future*

(I would trim the ears if that were my dog).


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I guess then I can call my Sailor, the greyhound/lab mix a brand new breed. I've got myself a Glab!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Selli-Belle - thanks so much for posting pics of your dogs. They are beautiful. (The first pic didn't come up for me though). Do other people call them Water Collies too? I've never heard this before.

I like what you wrote here: "They are very sweet, smart, more protective than Goldens, a bit more delicate and very barky!" - I have found this to be true of Cocasse but thankfully he will usually only bark when someone (a man) approaches me or when someone is at the door. He will stop barking when you tell him too (usually).

My handsome Mutt, Water Collie, Gollie, Golden Retriever X Collie:


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My rescue Charlie a golden/collie mix and he is an amazing dog! He is a balanced combo of the golden love and devotion with a splash of dash- absolutely amazing temperament! Would I rescue another like him from the pound? Absolutely! Would I buy one from someone advertising a Gollie? Not a chance! I will not support an irresponsible dog owner.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Charliethree said:


> Would I rescue another like him from the pound? Absolutely! Would I buy one from someone advertising a Gollie? Not a chance! I will not support an irresponsible dog owner.


My thoughts exactly! Your Charlie is a very handsome guy.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Actually, I recently heard that it's mostly puppy mill operations that come up with all these designer names because they just let whichever dogs they have breed together. They stuff a bunch of dogs into a kennel, a Collie and Golden breed together, hey let's call them Gollies, oh and we can make more money with a fun name like that!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> Are you saying this because of the straight stifled legs? Makes me nervous when you talk like this PG because you know my boy has them too. *putting even more money away for potential leg/hip problems in the future*
> 
> (I would trim the ears if that were my dog).


That dog is beyond straight! Both front AND rear, and his topline is roached up like he's in pain. He looks like he'd barely be able to move... :no:


----------



## jsglass (Jan 23, 2017)

Charliethree said:


> My rescue Charlie a golden/collie mix and he is an amazing dog! He is a balanced combo of the golden love and devotion with a splash of dash- absolutely amazing temperament! Would I rescue another like him from the pound? Absolutely! Would I buy one from someone advertising a Gollie? Not a chance! I will not support an irresponsible dog owner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 86745


What is Charlie's status...sale or adoption....availability...personality...location.
Very interested
John Glass
[email protected]


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

jsglass said:


> What is Charlie's status...sale or adoption....availability...personality...location.
> Very interested
> John Glass
> [email protected]


Charlie is a beloved pet that was already adopted. I'm fairly certain he's not for sale. Try your local shelter, Charlie was once a shelter pet too.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jsglass said:


> What is Charlie's status...sale or adoption....availability...personality...location.
> Very interested
> John Glass
> [email protected]


Thanks for your interest, but Charlie has his forever home, he is a much loved member of my family. If you would like to read more about him, this is his thread. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-youve-adopted-rescued/402170-charlie.html

Good luck with your search!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I can understand the interest in your boy Charlie. There are quite a few of us on GRF who love that boy! I never realized he was a golden and collie mix though. I always just thought he was a really sweet looking golden mix. And yes, that lucky boy has a very happy, loving forever home with a family who adores him


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I've been doing rescue for many years and some of my best dogs have been mixed breeds. What pushes my buttons is continued breeding of "designer" dogs. Mixed breed is fine, go to a kill shelter and adopt, they have puppies too! 

Advertising AKC registered father and mother and charging $1500+ per puppy is wrong on so many levels. Craig's List is full of them. But really dislike the deception... people actually get these dogs thinking they can be AKC registered! Very sad.


----------

